# Solved: Iconia A500



## cocapee1

Anyway I want to update my Acer Iconia A500 tablet and having a lot of conflicting problems.having gone to settings,about tablet,system update.It says "network coverage is currently poor.Please move to a location with better coverage to continue". Well I know this is a load of rubbish. Ive tried google play for Iconia tab update to do it manualy but I have that installed already and still nothing. The tablet is running with honeycomb and would like it to run on jellybean. Ive tried researching like too much information and I'm at my wits end with it. ANYBODY GOT ANYTHING NEW FOR ME T TRY. THANX


----------



## plodr

I've requested someone move your post.
This section is for *Android* tablets. Yours is running Windows 7 and belongs here
http://forums.techguy.org/86-windows-7/



> Ive tried google play for Iconia tab


 Google play is for apps on *Android* tablets, not Windows tablets.

Now I'm thoroughly confused because when I started searching, an Iconia A500 comes with Honeycomb installed. Is this your tablet?
http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-iconia-tab-a500/

So what is running Windows 7?


----------



## cocapee1

I'm sorry the system info is for my computer, I instinctively do this and should not have put it there.And yes that is the same tablet you mentioned.


----------



## Triple6

Jellybean is only supported by unofficial third party developers not by Acer, only Honeycomb and Ice Cream Sandwich are officially support by Acer. Therefore you cannot update to Jellybean using the System Update feature on the tablet itself or through Google Play Store as sustem updates never come from the Play Store but you must root the tablet, install a custom recovery, then install a Jellybean based custom ROM on it. For all of that the best resource is XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/iconia-a500


----------



## cocapee1

Okey Dokey so it's the ice cream sandwich i'm after.Could you tell me how to install that rather than the jellybean update.


----------



## plodr

This is the app that takes your model from Honeycomb to Ice Cream Sandwich
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FD.updater
Source: http://www.androidauthority.com/acer-iconia-tab-a500-update-app-80440/


----------



## cocapee1

After all that I think I already had the ice cream sandwich update 4.0.3. Always thought i was still on honeycomb. So thanx for replying.


----------

